# "off gas"??



## Claudsoap (Sep 20, 2017)

I have poured my finished liquid soap into glass bottles.  

The strangest thing, when I go to tighten the pump it slowly unwinds by itself. Practically, completely loose.  I tried a different bottle and pump and same thing.  However when I tried it when the bottle was EMPTY the pump completely closed tight and did not loosen.  So Im wondering if soap gives off a gas thats trying to expand and wont let the pump stay put or could it be the viscosity trying to push it up? 

Check it out....

https://photos.google.com/photo/AF1QipO-ehmlsQDoF6TgO8dkssZFeLH3LM2I6HWmA8sn

Anyone ever experience this???  Its so weird and I dont know how to fix it.

Any ideas or input would be appreciated.


----------



## CaraBou (Sep 21, 2017)

That link didn't work for me; try to directly upload pics.


----------



## Claudsoap (Sep 22, 2017)

I can't seem to upload it any other way. Hmmm, let me work on it.


----------



## DeeAnna (Sep 22, 2017)

To post a picture by uploading it to SMF, scroll down to the bottom of this thread to the "Quick reply" section. Write a message as usual.

Now, look for the button below your message that says "Manage attachments" and click on it. A small window will appear. Click the first "Browse" button and find the picture you want to upload. If you have a second picture to upload, repeat the process by clicking the second "Browse" button, etc.

Don't make your picture files too large, or the upload won't work.

Now ... very important and easy to forget ... be sure to click the "Upload" button in the lower right part of the small window to actually transfer the pictures to SMF. You're done!


----------



## Kamahido (Sep 22, 2017)

What is the liquid soap's temperature when pouring?


----------



## DeeAnna (Sep 22, 2017)

I think it would be a good idea to give a recipe and method -- you are asking us to play a guessing game with no concrete information.

For the record, I have never had a capped jar of anything -- lotion, soap, whatever -- loosen by itself. That's not to cast doubt on your problem -- I accept that you're having this trouble. But without any context, I can't give any kind of reasonable advice to help you with your problem.


----------



## BrewerGeorge (Sep 22, 2017)

Do you live at 112 Ocean Ave, by chance?


----------



## Susie (Sep 22, 2017)

BrewerGeorge said:


> Do you live at 112 Ocean Ave, by chance?



LOL

OP- No, it has never happened to me, either.


----------



## DeeAnna (Sep 22, 2017)

Okay, BG, I had to google that one; I'm not a film buff. 

Amityville Horror! Really???? <cue spooky music>


----------



## Dana89 (Sep 22, 2017)

Susie said:


> LOL
> 
> OP- No, it has never happened to me, either.[/QUO
> 
> ...


----------



## Susie (Sep 23, 2017)

Dana89 said:


> Susie said:
> 
> 
> > LOL
> ...


----------



## Claudsoap (Sep 24, 2017)

Thanks guys for your replies.  Ive contacted the seller of my pumps for further investigation.  Ill let you know what they say.  Its seriously the weirdest thing!


----------



## Dana89 (Sep 25, 2017)

yOU have to watch THE SILENCE OF THE LAMBS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Technilly it's a triller,   a smart  but good enough to be a Horror, just good enough to be a horrow.


----------

